# Wet Poodle



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

cute! thanks for posting! I love how goofy they are after their bath.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

What an adorable video and photo!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

She is a GREAT fetcher and what energy. Does she get the poodle zoomies right after a bath like Hunter? What's up with that????

She is Adorable, by the way.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, she gets the poodle zoomies, but she is generally a high energy, but very responsive, puppy. I have been surprised by her body control. Her dams side had a lot of preformance poodles. I can see the difference in her as compared to my last standard who was not nearly as athletic. Bonnie can catch a frisbee if it isn't thrown too far. I think that's pretty good for a 5 month old puppy. 

I was thinking about showing her UKC, but she isn't going to be a big dog, so maybe preformance might be better for her. I think she could do the stuff. We are in a beginner puppy class right now.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Cute!*

Bonnie is adorable! She does seem really agile . My dog used to get the "zoomies" right after her bath, too!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bonnie lives up to her name--she's beautiful. Love the energy and excitement waiting for you to throw the ball. Great video.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a beautiful, happy girl. One of my boys does the zoomies after his baths, it's too hilarious.
Have fun with her and share lots of pics!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Great video! She doesn't look small in the video,as a matter of fact I was going to comment what a nice size she is for 5 months old.She has beautiful long legs =)
She's very pretty!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

My Toy defiently gets the "zoomies" after a bath.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Bonnie is so cute and happy! I loved how she came right at the lens twice. She looks like she is a lot of fun._


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

You say that Sonya reminds you of her, and you are so right! Color Bonnie silver and we will have two peas in a pod lol. Watching that video was like watching a 5 month old Sonya run around. Sonya is pretty high energy too, and also has a lot of performance poodles in her lines. She is crazy about a tennis ball, and has the same "eager anticipation" look. She also hates baths, but LOVES zooming around afterward. Absolutely adorable video! 

Wet Sonya:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. Yah, there seems to be a difference between Bonnie, who has preformance poodles in her lines, and my last standard, who was conformation lines, as far as personality. I loved, loved, loved my last one, but Bonnie is pretty special to me in a different way. She's always thinking about things and trains so easily! She also loves to play and fetch. If I won't play with her, she starts bouncing the ball up and down on the tile floor catching it and throwing it down again for herself. It is so cute!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Ahahaa!!! So funny and adorable!! Bonnie has tons of energy, what a lovely girl!

Thanks for sharing! :love2:


----------

